# Houston L.S.R. BBQ Cookoff



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

I used to get in to the Rodeo BBQ cookoff when I was a little kid because my Grampa was always competing in it. I haven't been since but I was wondering if it's worth going now. Tickets are only ten bucks but someone told me you can't just walk around and sample everyone's bbq. Is it worth going? Just curious...


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

No, not at all. Unless you have an invite to someones party it's not worth going.


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

There are still many cooking teams that give away food. Check out the Metro Area Go Texan booths


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

cannot go in any tents unless you have invitation. but plenty opportunity to people watch.


----------

